# Rearing



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone know how to teach a horse to rear. Do you just cue the horse to go forward while holding back the reins?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

You want your horse to rear??!! What the... :shock:


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

When I have my horse in longe lines he'll sometimes do a little rear if he gets frustrated and doesn't know what I want (when I really want him to canter, but bc I don't have my legs I use the inside longe line to cue him but he doesn't quite grasp the whole "heavy inside rein=canter when woman is not on me" and he just trots with a lot of impulsion and his head practically to his chest. so then I halt him and yell at him and he does a little rear as if to say "I DONT GET IT".. even though he can canter on voice command and will canter with a light inside rein and no leg when I ride him.. eventually he gets it though and he's gotten a lot better.. I was actually thinking about training him to rear from the ground since he is so willing.. but I would never teach him under saddle.) 

Anyway the cues smokey gets when he wants to rear are me halting him heavy on the inside rein and encouraging him forward.. But I definately wouldn't encourage your horse to rear with you under him.. that would just tell him that rearing is an okay behavior and its bound to get out of control (like when you really want him to do something else and he thinks you want him to rear.. or when someone rides him and thinks their cueing him to say "back" and he rears... no bueno) 

I would train my horse to rear in longe lines, maybe on voice command.. but he would seriously get smacked if he ever reared under me. idk thats JMHO.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

no not in a bad way I'm saying when I cue her she will rear up. It's part of trick training, nothing bad about it.


----------



## luvs2ride79 (Dec 17, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> no not in a bad way I'm saying when I cue her she will rear up. It's part of trick training, nothing bad about it.


 :roll: You say that now... Just wait until she decides it's "fun" and an easy way to get out of harder work. Then come back and tell us there's "nothing bad about it." There is a REASON why those Hollywood trick trainers are paid so much money. You really have to know what you're doing to train a horse like that properly.

Why don't you do something easier, like teach her how to count, bow, "sit", and "fetch" things. Those tricks may get annoying if your horse decides to use them to act up, but at least they're not dangerous...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i had a friends horses that did that some times I thought it was pretty cool..but i would be very careful


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

...anyway does anyone know how to teach them that or was that the right way to do it?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I would not teach a 3 year old to rear! (even in a good way) That is asking for trouble. It may be cute and fun when you want it, but from age 3-5 or so, horses in training LOVE to test their humans and what they can get away with. When you begin asking for something, she might play the game, "you want me to rear, okay"  

This is something that I might teach an older, totally finished horse, and even then, I would think long and hard about it. If the horse ever goes to a different home (which happens often with horses as riders and horses realize different talents), a horses who rears on command can be a liability for potential buyers, and may discourage people from wanting to ride it. 

You posted before about how to teach spins correct?? Teaching to rear and teaching to spin are a BAD combo. My boy naturally began doing rear moves mixed in with spins because it is such a hind end activity freeing up the front anyway. He began testing the waters, saying "is this what you want??"

You have also posted before about jumping in the near future correct?? How is teaching a young horse to jump and rear a good combo. 

I agree with other posters, maybe try teaching shake, bow, spanish walk, etc. AVOID REARING until she is at least older and much farther in training. 

That is my opinion...take it or leave it


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

I've taught all my horses to rear up on command and they are very obedient. You just have to lean back a little to get the weight off the shoulders and lightly spur behind the girth while holding the reins up aginst the mouth and hold till the horse stands up on the back legs. As soon as the front feet leave the ground, release all pressure.

Bom Sorte!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

thanx!


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

If you teach your horse to rear, then you are creating an extremely dangerous situation. In all likelihood your horse will begin rearing in response to other stimuli. There is absolutely no guarantee that your horse will only rear when asked. 
Why not teach your horse to count? To bow? To smile? There is a myriad of safe tricks you can teach your horse that won't threaten your safety, your horse's safety or other's who may come into contact with your horse. 
For the good of your horse, I beg you to not teach your horse this dangerous trick. Leave it up to the professionals.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Totally agree with Equisoup!! I personally would never teach my horse to rear. I think only horses used for film/stunt riding should be taught, and only by professionals! It could turn very dangerous!


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats weird. I have never heard of this before. None of my horses rear when they are not supposed to. Horse luver I think if you train the horse properly the horse should be fine.

Bom Sorte!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Barn Sour, do you think that teaching rearing is the best thing to be teaching a three year old horse who is still learning the basics?? I am not saying that I am absolutely correct here, but it just seems like that is not something that you want to teach until you have taught other required skills if at all. As I posted above, asking for a horse to do a spin uses fairly similar cues...so what happens when you ask for a spin and your young feisty horse keeps rearing instead??

I am not saying teaching rearing is an altogether horrible thing...I would not likely personally do it, but it seems it would be better to be taught to more finished horses. 

I don't know??


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

You are right, teaching a more...as you say 'finished' horse to rear on command is easier. However teaching younger horses to rear on command is possible and not difficult if you know how to handle your horse. 

A spin? Is this a western movement? If it is similar to a pirouette the cammand is not the same to ask the horse to rear, but if the horse were to rear as you were asking for a pirouette or in your case a spin, it is no big deal. You stop the horse, do a working trot around the ring, then attempt the movement again. You must have alot of patience to train horses. Things don't allways go the way they should. But thats the joy of horses.


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

Barn Sour: Sounds like you know much much more than the average person on these boards, which makes you a wonderful resource. 

I don't think teaching a horse to rear is a bad thing. I personally wouldn't do it, for fear of my horse moving on to a less experienced owner, I would hate for them to ask for something and have him rear. 
BUT if you are experienced with teaching this trick, and you are also experienced enough to be able to fix any problems that this may cause, then I say go for it.. 
I just worry about the less experienced teaching their horse to rear, finding that they then are unable to control the rearing. 

My point is, I think the average joe should not teach their horse this trick as I've heard more stories about it going wrong, not well. If you are as experienced as Barn Sour sounds, then go for it. 
Just sit down and think about the positives and negatives whenever you are training your horse something out of the ordinary. 

Can I teach my horse to do this correctly, the same way every time, and only when cued? Will I be able to correct any problems that may arise? Can I afford a professional trainer to fix any possible problems that I may teach the horse? What is the horse's future (because you may be able to control the rearing and use it only on cue...but can others??)

I do things for the good of the horse. Not just today, but tomorrow as well. With the high rate of slaughter bound horses, I want to make sure my horse doesn't end up dangerous with someone less experienced.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Barn sour, 
I don't doubt that a young horse can learn to rear on command - what I worry about is that it could interfere with the finishing (additional training) of that young horse. In experienced hands, I don't think it would really be much of an issue, but someone with less years starting and finishing horses, might encounter issues they are not prepared to deal with. 

When preparing for a spin, the horse should set back on the hind (like in the rear), free up/lighten up/pick up the front (like in a rear), and the rider should take up contact (like in a rear). There are of course many subtle differences in the cues and one major difference - the spin asks for energy in a direction while the rear asks for energy upwards. BUT, do you see what I am trying to get across - that a less experienced rider and green horses may not understand these subtle cue differences, and a wreck, bad habits, scared rider, or scared horse could then follow?? 

When I was teaching my 5 year old stallion (he is not green when it ocmes to hours, and has a very wide and solid base of training - he is in the refining stage) to do spins, he realized, "she wants my front feet up and moving, so he began to rear up when I cued him for a spin. I worked through it with him in a couple of sessions, but would it have been more confusing for him if he had already been taught to rear?

I think it would be neat to teach him that on command, but I think if I were to do it, I would like him to have all of his skills down very solidly, and be a couple of years more mature first. Even then, what if I geld him one day, and want to have younger kids ride him... would they accidentally cue him to rear and freak out, in turn freaking him out, maybe pull him over backwards? 

The barn near us has a horse who knows how to rear, and they were playing around with her, cueing her to rear at a show. A few minutes later they took her into a trail class and couldn't get her to do the back through obstacle because she kept rearing instead. It was obviously mixed communication between horse and rider, and turned out to be really funny (nobody was scared or hurt). 

Sorry to blab so much, I am just sharing some thoughts. I don't think I am pro or con rear... I just think on an older horse is better, and taught by an experienced trainer. I also think it has to be the right personality horse, and in a situation where inexperienced riders will not accidentally cue the rear.


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

I see how your veiws are but as I say, you should teach the horse to rear, and then the second step is to teach a cammand.

I ask my older horses to rear by spuring behind the girth and sitting back in the saddle.

However since the must younger horses do not have a certain 'cue' down, then I just do as I have stated before.

When my horses are doing pirouete they are working the mucles at the canter and moving in a circle. Of course I do not teach this to a very young horse becuase it can dammge the tendons, but if Horse Luver is doing how you say 'spins' and the horse is working then you should not have to worry about a rear.

If your horse should rear or do something that you are not asking, do not punnish them becuase they are working for you and it is only unacceptable when they do something such as: Bucking, Biting, and any others in those catagories. You do not punnish you just work them and then once they are working calmly and obediently you attempt the movement again.

Rearing if the horse is not trained to do it first is in those catagories I have stated and they should know it is unacceptable to do this untill they have been trained to do so.

I train my cavalos to do the rear in a very respectful form. The head is tucked in just so, the feet are tucked in, and the back legs are supporting the weight.

AKPaintLover, can you describe to me how the horse preforms a 'spin'? Or is it just a western pirouete?


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

Also EquiSoup I must add, do you know what exsperience Horse Luver has? Does she have her own horses or is she leasing her horse?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Barn Sour said:


> AKPaintLover, can you describe to me how the horse preforms a 'spin'? Or is it just a western pirouete?


It is a bit different. I guess a spin might be considered a pirouete in its most extreme form...but technically, no. See the video for an example.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPrsJwMRIMU


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

You should NEVER teach a horse to rear. It may look cool when professional display riders do it, but the key word is PROFESSIONAL. They are fully aware of the danger of the situation they are putting themselves in.
Also, the horses people train to rear can NEVER be sold. It is putting the buyer in danger to pass on a horse that could be potentially dangerous - and that's what it is. No reputable trainer, even the most famous, will ever teach anyone else's horse to rear, only their own, and they are aware they will have to keep those horses in safe hands who know how to deal with their kind of training forever.

The levade is a different matter - it's more an extreme form of collection than a rear, and takes years of high level dressage training to attain.

Go for a safe trick instead, one that wouldn't kill anyone if aids were misread or the horse passed into the hands of someone who didn't know about it. The worst case scenario of teaching your horse to do this? It gets sold, and then sold again, on and on and people discover its dangerous 'problem' of rearing, until eventually it ends up as a dangerous horse in a low end auction, and on a truck bound to Mexico. Harsh, but it happens every day.


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

I see. And for those of you who do not know, I am Horse Luvers aunt. And Janie is not her horse it's mine.

Horse Luver I'm taking Janie back. You are not teaching her properly. I seen in another thread that you were going race her? Improper care of my horses leads to no use of them.

I do not want you to teach her to rear becuase you don't have the exsperience to handle a horse like her.

I am very sorry everyone.

tennagers. :roll:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

schwa?


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting...did you just find out who she was, Barn Sour?


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

Barn Sour said:


> I see. And for those of you who do not know, I am Horse Luvers aunt. And Janie is not her horse it's mine.
> 
> Horse Luver I'm taking Janie back. You are not teaching her properly. I seen in another thread that you were going race her? Improper care of my horses leads to no use of them.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
I also have been reading conflicting things and wondered of her experience just by some of the questions...
and things that were said.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

The apparent lack of experience by horse luver was my main reason for distress in this thread about her teaching her horse to rear. Her posts have been across the board: using a stud chain for transport, being a natural horsemanship trainer, teaching a 3 year old to jump, teaching her horses spin, struggling to ride bareback, not sure how to use spurs...and then she wants to know how to teach a 3 year old who she plans to teach all of the above, to rear. It just sounded like a recipe for disaster to me.

I of course do not know the extent of horse Luver's riding and training experience, but based on the posts I have read - It sounded like a green horse + mildly experienced rider/horseperson (at best) - trying to teach rearing. 

That was my main reason for posting against rearing. I do agree with Kyani that it should be saved for professionals (of incredibly savvy horse people who intend to keep that horse forever and ride it themselves).


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes the horse is a green horse however she does know the basics. She isn't allowed on this forum anymore.

The horse is now back in my hands. Doing more dressage.

Sorry everyone for all the problems she has caused.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I tought my Standardbred, Mojo to rear. I would pull back on the reins & que forward & say "UP!". He got the hang of when i said "Up". He never done it unless I said Up. So its your choice to teach your horse what you want. Good Luck if you decide yes. If you need any help. I could help you.

-Bobbi


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

I applaud you Barn Sour.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Whoa! 
This is very interesting!
I had no idea Janie wasn't her horse.
I actually know the seller of Janie Belle :? 
I went up there alot! I live right down the street, lol.

Anyway I hope shes working out for you Barn Sour!
Janie is a wonderful & a real beauty!
Your very lucky!

-Bobbi


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry about the post earlier about my horse rearing.

From what she said she had alot of experience.
Being tought to ride on a stud colt & all...
I'll just learn to keep my mouth shut :shock: ...
Of course I've been riding & have had horse experience for 12 years now.

I was also a little curious about all of her previous posts..

I apologize Barn Sour..

-Bobbi


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW!!! what an outcome. goes to show you just never know do you.

barn sour - i think youve done the best thing for janie and your niece. i sure hope there is no lingering malice between you and your niece though.

something does confuse me a little though...in the 9th or so post of this thread, you explained how to get your horses to rear!! did you now know that horse luver was your niece?? hmmm....


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

No I didn't till I seen her yahoo messenger ID.

I do get my horses to rear, but she isn't exsperienced enough to train.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

You sound like an experienced dressage rider, barn sour, and your 'rear' sounds like a proper levade - 35 degrees?
Very different to the rearing 'trick' so many people think is cool.


----------



## Barn Sour (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, I train Dressage horses and Eventers.

Only my older horses know the levade as I have exsplained, but the younger ones start out with just a rear. It is so hard on there joints and tendons.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I, personally wouldn't teach my horse to rear. 
Every horse reacts differently...some horses might not do it when not asked, but a 3-yr old probably would. 
There's a high chance...
but anyway, it's up to you.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Barn Sour said:


> No I didn't till I seen her yahoo messenger ID.
> 
> I do get my horses to rear, but she isn't exsperienced enough to train.


fair enough  i guess that goes to show how much notice some people take of other peoples signatures considering janies picture is in her siggie


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

More bizarre and more bizarre. Gee I'm glad I dont have kids I have to sneak up on.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Wait a minute? Why are you doing this? :shock: 

Barn Sour, who are you? My aunt has no horses. I got Janie MY horse off of a woman down the road from me.

This is horrasment! Do you know me or something?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Wait a minute? Why are you doing this? :shock:
> 
> Barn Sour, who are you? My aunt has no horses. I got Janie MY horse off of a woman down the road from me.
> 
> This is horrasment! Do you know me or something?


so you are saying that barn sour has made all this up? hmmm, things get even more bizarre. why would someone come in here and spout all this stuff when its quite obvious you would see it and say something???


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know but I am seriously freaking out! I think it's my cuzin. (she does these things.)

And she went on another forum I go on and took my thread and posted it. It better just be my cuzin becuase this is mean!  

Janie belle is *MY* horse!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

wow!!!! this is getting stranger by the minute! Who is telling the truth here :shock:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

It is ridiculous! Whatever the story is at this point.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Actually Janie Belle is her horse..
I am going to be boarding Joker the same place she is boarding Janie Belle.

If thats proof enough.

-Bobbi


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, so janie belle is horseluvers horse and barn sour has been taking everyone for a ride. geez! people must think we are stupid and wouldnt figure it out :roll:


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

So horseluver was telling the truth all along? Bizarre. Very bizarre. What a weird lie...

I have to say that probably the reason Barn Sour was believed over horseluver was due to the way they write - Barn Sour sounds more mature and intelligent in her writing. If you are telling the truth, Horseluver, dropped the 'txt spk' might make people more inclined to believe you.

This whole thing is just bizarre.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Horseluver is actually very good with Janie Belle.
That horse loves her & respects her.
I know Janie Belle.
I think she should get more respect from people..
Shes a teenager and the (txt spk) is what they do.

I would think MATURE people could see over how they type their words.. & just listen to what the point of what they are talking about.

-Bobbi


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanx Bobbi Socks.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

No offense to any one, and I am not saying to stop...BUT text speak, and web speak drive me batty. Go figure though - I am a stickler for grammar.  The teacher in me (I am looking at everything as if I should edit ).

I will admit that if Barn Sour was really some cousin playing a trick, that the typing was fairly convincing as an older, more experienced horses person at first - in later posts, she sounded different.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

My cuz is 19 and she probly got most of it from wikipedia


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

That is possible if she is not into horses.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

no shes into boys. :lol: 

again I'm so sry bout all this guys.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sorry, but on the internet you have to be aware that the only thing people can judge you on is what you write and the way you write. They may not always be the best indicatiors of a responsible or intelligent person in the real world, but here, grammar and spelling suddenly become VERY important and, more often than not, are a good indication of maturity in a poster.

In short, people DO generalise. Maybe they shouldn't, but on a forum where no one knows each other, its necessary. Immature people or kids speak in text speak and spell things wrong; intelligent, experienced people have limited mistakes that can attributed only to typing errors. That's the way the INTERNET works. I'm sure, in real life, you may be a very mature, intelligent person, but on here, you need to make a good first impression with your writing.

And I've babbled again, sorry. It just gets to me when people get angry about what people think about them when they really haven't given them anything good to go on.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotta say though, if this had carried on much longer, I'm sure Barn Sour would have given herself away - the comments about dressage/rearing/levade were looking a bit conspicuous.


----------



## luvs2ride79 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bobbi Socks* said:


> Horseluver is actually very good with Janie Belle.
> That horse loves her & respects her.
> I know Janie Belle.
> I think she should get more respect from people..
> ...


If you want to be taken seriously by adults online, then you need to show that you can communicate normally and effectively. There is a difference between texting your friends or messaging on MySpace and on trying to seek advice on a public forum with a large audience. Talk like a kid, and you're just more likely to be treated like one. Someone who types and uses terminology like an adult is more likely to be taken seriously by adults. It's nothing personal, it's just the way it is. It's the same way in real life. If you talk to someone using "teen-slang" or in a kid tone of voice, then the adult you're talking to is much less likely to really listen and consider what you're saying. We all had to go through it, no matter what generation you're in. Understand it, deal with it, and move on.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

*Bobbi Socks* said:


> Horseluver is actually very good with Janie Belle.
> That horse loves her & respects her.
> I know Janie Belle.
> I think she should get more respect from people..
> ...


Not to butt in or anything, but not all teenagers use 'txt speak'. I am 16 and refuse to type like that. Writing like that is immature and makes it more difficult for the reader to understand. It also makes the chance of forgetting punctuation or capitalization when writing a formal paper much greater. 'Txt spk' is just a bad habit that will have to be broken in the near future anyway.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Here Here Fisher Cat!!! I am greatful that not all of the Youth of today have lost all forms of etiquette!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> Here Here Fisher Cat!!! I am greatful that not all of the Youth of today have lost all forms of etiquette!


I agree. Thank you!!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't do txt spk crap I might put ppl instead of people but thats only if I'm in a hurry.

Belive me, my cuz is NOT mature and intelligent. she sends you a myspace message or on yahoo messenger and it's all misspelled and she uses those abreviations I can't stand like idk and idc and, ttly, lylas. My goodness I can't stand it! The only one I like is lol :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I don't do txt spk crap I might put ppl instead of people but thats only if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> Belive me, my cuz is NOT mature and intelligent. she sends you a myspace message or on yahoo messenger and it's all misspelled and she uses those abreviations I can't stand like idk and idc and, ttly, lylas. My goodness I can't stand it! The only one I like is lol :lol:


using words like CUZ *is* text speak


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm 16, but I will not use text speak! It drives me up the wall, and most of it I can't understand! I just think it sounds immature and like they can't be bothered to use the proper english language!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

well at least I don't put like ttly or idk and all the others.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> I'm 16, but I will not use text speak! It drives me up the wall, and most of it I can't understand! I just think it sounds immature and like they can't be bothered to use the proper english language!


yes I agree. Sometimes when people type it I have to ask them what it means! :lol:


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm the same - I just turned 20 but I've never used txt speak except to meet the word limit in text messages - which is what is was invented for!. It drives me insane.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> > I'm 16, but I will not use text speak! It drives me up the wall, and most of it I can't understand! I just think it sounds immature and like they can't be bothered to use the proper english language!
> 
> 
> yes I agree. Sometimes when people type it I have to ask them what it means! :lol:


I know what you mean! I ask someone what it means, and they look at me as if i'm a complete idiot


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

*rearing*

well i taught my horse how to rear!!!
It was cool until she started doing it not on command so i guess it's up to you if you want to teach your horse that it's just once you teach em it mostly likely they will rear when ever they want too trust me i've experienced it at a show it's not that fun!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

One of my friend's ponies started to rear our of bad behavior. She rewarded her so now the pony has very bad manners and rears when its upset. 

What the heck are you wanting to teach your horse to rear for?! You ask very interesting questions on here. lol. 

I wouldn't bother asking. I think it's dumb and both you and the horse could be seriously injured!

It makes me mad...

sorry guys!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Blu loves to play. And i understand where you are coming from as a teen. lol. I just don't want you BOTH to get hurt. I've been hurt a lot on horses. Not that it was all from trick-training but...oh grrrr! My mom says I talk like her! That's not good! lol. 

Horse Luver, I do understand and you have come very far to ignore everything. :wink: Just make sure you are careful. 

It's great your horse does all kinds of tricks. So far Blu only knows shake, bow, and kisses. I'm still working on it as well!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

taught her to roll! wow, I've never thought of that! You have to send us pics! lol.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah it's really weird though, the ground has to be soft the best place she does it is in her stall. As soon as you put in fresh bedding she starts circling it then she rolls in it. :lol:


----------



## BriLeigh (Jan 3, 2008)

I would really not suggest pushing a horse forward while pulling back on the reins. All the will accomplish is confusing your horse. Your horse knows that forward is go, and pulling back is to stop. If you confuse him [or her] like that then they won't perform at their best for you.

I'm not sure why you want your horse to rear, but it isn't really all that cool. I would go to a professional though if you want to do it. If you ask wrong it will not end up good for you or your horse.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

It is possible to teach a horse to rear in different ways.
You have to know what you are doing.

BluMagic how old are you?
It isn't right the way you are jumping on horse_luver all the time.
I see it in other treads it is very disrespectful...if you want to give you opinion I would say it in a nice way? To me you are immature and I am 18 years old. NEVER USED TEXT SPEAK.

Just give the poor girl a break!
If you have an opinion say it in a nice way or just let it be!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

You really need to understand what you're getting into when you teach a horse to rear. if you want them to rear while you're riding them, the aids are alot alike with the backing up aids -- so you have to be extremely careful with how you train them to rear.

I suggest that you buy a book on trick training and read what it says in the book.

good luck!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

A trainer told me how. And for crying out loud I'm not an idiot!
Thanks everyone I appreciate it but again it's just become a big disagreement.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

hi horse_luver! Where you been hiding at????


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

lol been trying to find a 4-H group. :lol:


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> I think I spoke too late but why are we talking about text speaking stuff? That has nothing to do with the "question". lol.
> 
> 
> Here's my two cents for Barn Sour and Horse Luver...
> ...


I totally agree! UGH! 
I also wonder where are the parents in situations like this?
*sigh* 
I am involved in my kids lives and I would know if they were doing these thing and would obviously stop it for known reasons!
I also wonder why do young people have to show off with their horses in dangerous ways. It really does not make you cool or amazing in fact it has the opposite effect on reasonable people viewing the bad behavior!
We had some boys when I was in 4-h a gazillion yrs ago! That taught their horses to rear and one of them ended up getting hurt gee imagine it! 
They were also more experienced riders than horseluver is. I thought they were stupid for teaching those things to their horses.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> PaintsAqha said:
> 
> 
> > BluMagic said:
> ...


Horse_luvr4e...I can understand you speaking like that to blumagic but paintsaqha sounds like an ADULT, you can atleast speak to her with a little more *respect*. I personally am a little tired of your offensivness. If someone ever disagree's with you in stating their opinion, you act like its a personal assault. Underneath it all they are just trying to protect you because it IS dangerous. If you can't take it all in stride I suggest you stop posting and find a different forum that doesn't _care_ because obviously horseforum is full of people who care about your wellbeing.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Im sorry you feel that way. If any other person wanted to teach their horse to rear, they would get the same response. Im 20 and if I posted that I wanted to teach my horse to rear...they'd say the same thing. Because it's TRUE. It is dangerous and only a professional SHOULD do it. But if it's something you want to do then do it, you don't have to respond back all offensive saying everyone thinks your stupid because you're 14. You could either ignore it OR say "thank you for your warning, i'll be careful " All I am saying is, when you reply back saying things like people think you're stupid, it STARTS something. You can't completely place the blame on everyone else. That's not fair.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you ilovemydun. I'm glad you responded like that. But it's just gotten out of hand at times. And nobody deserves to get the crap kicked out of them just becuase they posted something everyone else disagrees with.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, enough is enough! IF someone has left the forum due to all this carry on then i think its time EVERYONE here needs a wake up call. this arguing can not go on. people judging other people cant go on. if some of you cant get along with people in a forum then i shudder to think how you deal with problems in real life. if someone wont listen to your point of view just dont say anymore in that thread. otherwise, inevitably, an argument is going to break out. 

read your post out loud before posting it and if you sound cranky and demeaning, re-write it so that it isnt, 

this is supposed to be a FRIENDLY and constructive forum but too often members are involved in ongoing brawls that last for days.

for obvious reasons i am going to lock this thread. please remember this when threads start to go downhill. when a thread gets locked, no more USEFUL information can be posted there.


----------

